# CloudVPS | Europe | DDoS Protected | vpsBoard PROMO €4,99



## Scudlayer (Oct 29, 2015)

# Scudlayer.com #Great opportunity for you!We offer Highly Reliable VPS on Cloud Platform in Europe, Milan!*** Basic Plan ***1 vCPU512MB RAMDisk 5GBBandwidth 1TBNet Speed 50MbitDDoS Protection 500Mbit/50Kpps_.:Learn More:._*** Standard Plan ***1 vCPU1GB RAMDisk 10GBBandwidth 1TBNet Speed 100MbitDDoS Protection 500Mbit/50Kpps_.:Learn More:._*** Advanced Plan ***2 vCPU2GB RAMDisk 20GBBandwidth 1TBNet Speed 100MbitDDoS Protection 500Mbit/50Kpps_.:Learn More:._*** Premium Plan ***4 vCPU4GB RAMDisk 30GBBandwidth 1TBNet Speed 100MbitDDoS Protection 500Mbit/50Kpps_.:Learn More:._*** Custom ***We can setup a custom solution to best fit your needs! Don't hesitate to contact us._.:Learn More:._IPv4, IPv6 and rDNS available!Windows & Linux available!### Promo ###Only 4.99€ for the first month, using the Promo Code: SCUDLAYERFORVPSBOARDTry us and we will not let you down! Keep your service Online, Visit now our Web Site!# Scudlayer.com #​


----------

